# Little Grubs With Purchased Crickets?



## 11chubbyfrog11 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey,
When I buy some crickets I usually find little hairy grubs with them. I have also noticed that they eventually form into beetles. I was just wondering what they were?

Thanks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

They are Dermestid beetles.

They are used in taxidermy


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

And they are a pest in cricket colonies, they are not deliberately introduced.


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

are these ok for beardies and leos?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

my beardies have eaten them with no apparent ill effects. i didn't realise they were in the bag with the crickets when i dusted them


----------



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

Ive found these lots of times with my crickets and when i asked the man from the pet shop he didnt have a clue about them but said they shouldnt come to any harm. My little beardys eaten one by accident and hese fine i just avoid feeding them to him just incase.


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

I would change your supplier these can start to breed in you viv & spread around your home :bash: there a pest that eats your livefoods


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

my beardies seem to actively pursue them. they prefer them to the crickets if one gets in with them. then they will happily eat crickets. but will always take the grubs first.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

They are dermestid beetles or carpet beetles they are placed in with the crickets to eat the dead ones they are harmless to your crickets and beardies infact they love them i feed them to mine as a treat just make sure they dont around you house they will spread like wild fires


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

they are basically a clean up crew what eat dead crickets and poo


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2010)

they will also eat newly shed crickets


----------

